# how cold is too cold??



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

We're expecting a cold snap here in the Puget Sound area of the Pacific NW starting tomorrow. Day time highs are not forecast to be above freezing until late next week. Over night lows down to 14 degrees fahrenheit. Given these conditions should I limit the time my boys are outside? They are both healthy and 11 months old.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nope, cold won't bother them at all. They'll probably love it!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

One of my dogs loves the cold, he loves to be buried in snow. The other doesn't like the cold, or being wet







I let them tell me when they need in. I still try to err on the side of caution and limit it to at the most 20 minute intervals. Let's face it, I'm standing out there with them, interacting with them and if I'm cold, playtime is cut short. Now if we dip down to -10C or below, then it's real short time out there, especially if it's midnight and I'm in a robe and slippers.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

For Ekko it seems that under 20 degrees F is too cold for him. We are out there not even for 2 minutes and he is walking lifting his paws really high. So he doesn't play outside when it's this cold.


----------



## DustinRindal (Oct 11, 2008)

Good question. I have asked this before and I got hate messages for having my dog in the cold. We live in Mount Vernon and its cold here already but our dog loves it! I hope we get snow!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Konas-dadGood question. I have asked this before and I got hate messages for having my dog in the cold. We live in Mount Vernon and its cold here already but our dog loves it! I hope we get snow!


Sorry to hear that! The problem often is that people project their own feelings and emotions onto their dogs, and other people dogs. Because THEY don't like being outside when it is cold, they think the same applies to people's dogs. I can see that some short-haired breeds would not tolerate much cold, but GSDs, and other breeds with undercoats LOVE it!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

If it's really cold I have to bundle up for the morning mile. and Jolene gets really JAZZED up and wants to run and act up. And my bones are snapping and creaking and complaining!!!










Powell


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Nah, the weather we get here will be fine. East of the Cascades will be a lot colder. But our weather will be nice and brisk for the kids. Make sure they drink enough water, and be sure to rinse off their feet if neighbors use salt on their walkways. 

I have jackets for my senior and my pup that has short thin fur, but my GSD just lies in the front yard and watches the snow fall. He has since he was a puppy. He'd get buried in snow if I let him. I think he's part malamute. 

Most of all, if these winds keep up, go find your flash lights and candles now. The lights have been flickering at my house all afternoon. 

(Are you prepared for another week without electricity?














)

In fact, I should probably get off the computer, eh? Just what I don't need -- a power surge to fry it.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i guess it would be an individaul thing as far as tolerating the cold.

my senior has problems anything under15-20 degrees. so we limit the length of time per trips outside. he can go 10-15 minutes and starts doing funky things with his back legs, even with boots and coat on.

as far as the younger dogs, they are so busy running and playing in the snow they really don't mind it. although i would also limit their exposure if it was 0 degrees or below.

debbie


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Our vet told us to gage the weather as follows - if it's too cold for you, it's too cold for your dog. However, DH and I like cold weather so different strokes for different folks.







Unless it is below zero I take Sean out for walks. It's the ice and salt on the streets that he has the most trouble with and then I limit where we walk.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think there are some exceptions. some dogs are outside more so they would be more acclimated to colder weather. although i think most of us keep our gsd's in the house rather than outside all day long in the cold weather.

my opinion, in sub zero temps no pet should be out.

another thing i do if the weather is really cold is stay in my yard with the dogs rather than go for long walks etc. this way is someone looks uncomfortable or i think they do, i can get them in quicker than if we were a long way off somehwere.

debbie


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

In part . . . I guess this answers my question. This is Duke after a romp with his brother earlier this morning.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

well, it looks like he's perfectly content at the moment outside!


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rajko has yet to be in the snow, but just about every day after a walk or play time, he gets in the swimming pool to cool off and splash around. Some days the temps are in the mid to low 40's when he does this.


----------

